# How could I ...........



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

..........shoot a 20 on the 80 yard walkup ...........and couldn't on the 30...........or the 40...........or the 50..........well, you get the point. :crazy: 

That's what I did this evening at DCWC.  

Must be a lack of focus.....or maybe ability.....or.... :doh:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> ..........shoot a 20 on the 80 yard walkup ...........and couldn't on the 30...........or the 40...........or the 50..........well, you get the point. :crazy:
> 
> That's what I did this evening at DCWC.
> 
> Must be a lack of focus.....or maybe ability.....or.... :doh:


I would LOVE to tell you that's the first time that's happened. 


But I can't. :doh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

3DShooter80 didn't shoot a 20 on the 80 yard walkup............but he shot 274. That just ain't right. :biggrin1:

And Prag shot a PB. That ain't right either. :happy1:

Makes me :greenwithenvy:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC,
Glad you made the trip to DCWC - enjoyed shooting with you. Also glad that 3DShooter80 finally got to shoot again. Just a great afternoon of shooting all the way around. Things just seemed to feel "right" yesterday.

Yea, I shot a new PB and while 265 might not mean a lot to some on here, I am super glad to have finally reached it. There's only 2 points that I left out there that I really wish I had another opportunity at. The first was on the 45 WU (the tower). We were shooting 5 across  :mg: and I was on the far right. Just before the shot went off I "noticed" the side of a pine tree creeping into my scope and sub-consciously pulled the shot in the opposite direction - still a 4, but should have been a 5. The other one was on the 15 yarder - no, I didn't have a brain fart, I hit one of my own arrows, busting the nock and kissing out. 

BTW: Took a pair of slacks out of the closet this morning, put them on and could NOT come close to buttoning the waist ban. 3 servings of ice cream and Arby's afterward kinda negates the benefit of walking a Field course. :wink:


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

shouldn't have forgotten your chewing gum, Prag....


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 3 servings of ice cream and Arby's afterward kinda negates the benefit of walking a Field course. :wink:


You can do that as long as you do a little of this when you get home.......

:weightlifter:

and not this........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> shouldn't have forgotten your chewing gum, Prag....


Well afterward my score yesterday, I might need to forget the gum every time. Might just be that I can't shot and chew at the same time. :wink:



TANC said:


> You can do that as long as you do a little of this when you get home.......
> 
> :weightlifter:
> 
> and not this........


Funny, you should say that - It was 9:50 when I got home. My "bedtime" is 10:00 - didn't even sit down - exchanged a little conversation with the wife and then straight to the shower and bed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> TANC,
> Glad you made the trip to DCWC - enjoyed shooting with you. Also glad that 3DShooter80 finally got to shoot again. Just a great afternoon of shooting all the way around. Things just seemed to feel "right" yesterday.
> 
> Yea, I shot a new PB and while 265 might not mean a lot to some on here, I am super glad to have finally reached it. There's only 2 points that I left out there that I really wish I had another opportunity at. The first was on the 45 WU (the tower). We were shooting 5 across  :mg: and I was on the far right. Just before the shot went off I "noticed" the side of a pine tree creeping into my scope and sub-consciously pulled the shot in the opposite direction - still a 4, but should have been a 5. The other one was on the 15 yarder - no, I didn't have a brain fart, I hit one of my own arrows, busting the nock and kissing out.
> ...


Nice shooting prag...now bring it on to Stick and Wheel tomorrow...

My new evil bunny should be ready to go...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Nice shooting prag...now bring it on to Stick and Wheel tomorrow...
> 
> My new evil bunny should be ready to go...


Prag Jr. has been moving all week and saving the "big stuff" for tomorrow, so as bad as I hate to say it, I won't be able to make it to S+W.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Prag Jr. has been moving all week and saving the "big stuff" for tomorrow, so as bad as I hate to say it, I won't be able to make it to S+W.


You are now officially on the "lame" list...

Let her Beau do it...


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

by failing to focus on each arrow shot...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You are now officially on the "lame" list...
> 
> Let her Beau do it...


No matter how old they get, they're still your children. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> by failing to focus on each arrow shot...


Nope, that's not why TANC shot a 20 on the 80 WU - he just got lucky.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No matter how old they get, they're still your children. :wink:


I know...just crackin' your marbles...:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I know...just crackin' your marbles...:tongue:


Some how, I knew you'd understand. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a preview for those of you headed out tomorrow...what doesn't show well in the picture is the drop off right behind the last shooting stake...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Would that be a mud hole I see in that picture ? ukey:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Funny, you should say that - It was 9:50 when I got home. My "bedtime" is 10:00 - didn't even sit down - exchanged a little conversation with the wife and then straight to the shower and bed.


At least you got your priorities in order. That shower was most important. :wink:

You can have that little conversation next time you head out the door to shoot again. :zip:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*PB also*



pragmatic_lee said:


> TANC,
> Glad you made the trip to DCWC - enjoyed shooting with you. Also glad that 3DShooter80 finally got to shoot again. Just a great afternoon of shooting all the way around. Things just seemed to feel "right" yesterday.
> 
> Yea, I shot a new PB and while 265 might not mean a lot to some on here, I am super glad to have finally reached it. There's only 2 points that I left out there that I really wish I had another opportunity at. The first was on the 45 WU (the tower). We were shooting 5 across  :mg: and I was on the far right. Just before the shot went off I "noticed" the side of a pine tree creeping into my scope and sub-consciously pulled the shot in the opposite direction - still a 4, but should have been a 5. The other one was on the 15 yarder - no, I didn't have a brain fart, I hit one of my own arrows, busting the nock and kissing out.
> ...


Congrats on your PB!! I also shot a PB at Treaton's Thur. 521

Sorry you won't make it to S&W. That bunny is looking evil.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Just a preview for those of you headed out tomorrow...what doesn't show well in the picture is the drop off right behind the last shooting stake...


It shows well for me.....maybe because I am used to looking at pics and trying to figure out how to show what I am looking at on course. :wink:

When you can see the top of the bale like that.....it's a good angle :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Would that be a mud hole I see in that picture ? ukey:


No mud hole...its just a step made out of dirt


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Congrats on your PB!! I also shot a PB at Treaton's Thur. 521
> 
> Sorry you won't make it to S&W. That bunny is looking evil.


521...great shooting. I better look out...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> 521...great shooting. I better look out...


Thanks:smile:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks:smile:


Why were you up so late ? Excited to get wet ?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

TANC said:


> ..........shoot a 20 on the 80 yard walkup ...........and couldn't on the 30...........or the 40...........or the 50..........well, you get the point. :crazy:
> 
> That's what I did this evening at DCWC.
> 
> Must be a lack of focus.....or maybe ability.....or.... :doh:



30yds and 50yds are the two hardest shots as they are the longest distances before you move to the next size target. The 80yd walkup is a huge target and if you can hit the 80, you should get them all.....

SB


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> ..... if you can hit the 80, you should get them all.....
> 
> SB


Just what I needed. Added pressure.


----------

